# J. R. Roy Seminar in Gfld MA, 5/10



## wongfeihung (May 4, 2003)

Hi,

J. R. Roy will offer a Modern Arnis seminar on Saturday, May 10th from Noon-4:00pm. The seminar will be held at the J. R. Roy Martial Arts Studio in Greenfield Mass. 

For more information, please visit www.jrroy.com

Thank you,
- Travis
webmaster, jrroy.com


----------



## modarnis (May 5, 2003)

I've said it before, but a day training with Richard Roy will be time well spent.  He is knowledgeable and knows how to convey that knowledge to students. 

Brett


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------



## modarnis (Aug 5, 2003)

This was the review as posted on Modernarnis.net.  I was not in attendance at this one:

"Sensei Richard Roy held a fantastic seminar at his Greenfield Mass studio. He opened the seminar with a moment of meditation for Professor Presas. Those who were lucky enough to have worked with the Professor were asked to think of good time spent and people who were new to Modern Arnis were asked to think of the wonderful art that he left us to explore.     


The focus of the seminar was to think of Arnis not as a sport for point sparring but as a complete system of self-defense that could be applied in any situation with or without a weapon. Sensei Roy described a typical scene with a homeowner and a backyard intruder. The smart homeowner would not go out with a stick in his hand ready to blast a strike to the head of the person who wandered into their yard. He explained that bringing a stick up from the ground to block a strike from above was a more typical use of sinawali striking. From this he built self defense techniques using an upward strike much like the typical number 12 roof-block. After some thought, it became clear to most people that Professor would be saying "It is all the same". A roof-block is nothing more than the upward striking motion of the figure eight. 

During one of the short breaks taken at the seminar, Sifu Alex Lavaud and his student Scott Tarbell continued to illustrate the concept of "it is all the same" with a demonstration of knife drills using the figure eight and palis palis technique. 

As the seminar time wound to a close Sensei Roy reminded us that Arnis is a gift from the Professor and can be practiced in many different ways but it is all the same. The concepts that we learned can be applied to any martial art. Sensei Roy left us all with a renewed hunger for applying the Professors art."


----------



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

